# 8wt Fly Line



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I just put some orvis hydros all around line on an 8 weight and like it. I believe they have it heavily discounted right now too.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Kastking Exergy off Amazon. Decent line for someone that won't use it much. True to weight line. If you have a fast rod, go up one line weight.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

I should clarify. I will use it relatively frequently, mostly in Tampa Bay on the flats. May also use during an annual trip to the Keys. My previous line was Rio Bonefish, which was nice, but didn’t seem to hold up too well. I’d rather not spend $100 again.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Give the Kastking a shot. For $20 it easily rivals any of my pricier SA, Rio, or Cortland lines. I'm not a fan of the micro loops on the line, so I cut them off and re-weld or knot and super glue. I just can't stomach $100+ for line anymore. One step with cleats or an oyster bed.... and that's money down the toilet.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Airflo Gulf Redfish. Great all around line. Holds up well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the Monic Henley so far. Used SA Grand Slam Mastery before that but shoreline burners made the reds spooky.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

I’m leaning toward the Monic...anyone know of any Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals ongoing or upcoming on the Monic or any other line? Looks like the Orvis Hydros SW All Rounder might be discontinued. They still have it up on the site, but I’m leaning toward a clear tip line. Been hearing good things.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Send in your old fly line for them to recycle and get 25% off. I bought some of the 10wt Skyline with the gel spun core for my 10wt rig but haven’t built the rod yet. 

https://monic.com/pages/recycle-program


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper hands down. I've fished them all. Rio Redfish is great for guides with novices on the bow - the 8wt version is actually closer to a 10 wt in grains. I used to be an Airflo guy before I found Wulff, but found that Wulff holds up better over time. The two tone line color changes right around 30', with a leader means 40'. That gives the angler and a guide the same reference point to get on the same page in distance. I run them from my 6s all the way to my 12s.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper hands down. I've fished them all. Rio Redfish is great for guides with novices on the bow - the 8wt version is actually closer to a 10 wt in grains. I used to be an Airflo guy before I found Wulff, but found that Wulff holds up better over time. The two tone line color changes right around 30', with a leader means 40'. That gives the angler and a guide the same reference point to get on the same page in distance. I run them from my 6s all the way to my 12s.


I've been tempted to try out a BTT. Unfortunately their 6wt line is more of a 7.5 weight.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> I've been tempted to try out a BTT. Unfortunately their 6wt line is more of a 7.5 weight.


If you're worried about the grain weight being too much, just underline. Go with the Wulff BTT 7wt and you'll be good to go! Or grab the Airflo bonefish line. those are great lines too


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> I've been tempted to try out a BTT. Unfortunately their 6wt line is more of a 7.5 weight.


Depends on the rod - I use the BTT on my 6 wt for reds, bass and bonefish when the weather cooperates. But it is on a fast + rod - Winston B2MX.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I've been using the SA Amplitude Infinity Salt (or Salt Infinity?) the past 10 days fishing from Estero Bay to Nine Mile Bank, and have absolutely loved it. Used a #7 Xi3 heavily mainly because the winds have been so mild (until today) and will definitely be getting it in an 8. Favorite salt line I've ever used. Not a semi-bomber like the Grand Slam taper. Casts very smoothly, with great loop control and accuracy, and had no trouble laying down softly on tailers. Up north I was working the water, mainly fishing mangrove edges, and in Florida Bay I shifted to sight fishing. The line excelled at both, allowed me to put tight loops deep into mangrove pockets, drop flies inches from edges, and put flies right where I wanted them on tailing reds. The blind fishing was primarily with weighted flies, the sightfishing unweighted. Very happy with the way it handled both.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Wulff BTT is 243 Gr at 30' and Rio Redfish is 240 at 30'. Both are 8wt lines but weigh out to a 9wt at AFFTA specs not a 10wt. Saying one line is better for novices over another just because it is heavier is silly, especially since the one line is actually heavier than the "novice" line. These specifications are provided by both manufactures. There is a little more that goes into selecting the right line than just grain weights. I have a mix of Rio, Cortland and SA, all for different purposes and different rods.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Wulff BTT is 243 Gr at 30' and Rio Redfish is 240 at 30'. Both are 8wt lines but weigh out to a 9wt at AFFTA specs not a 10wt. Saying one line is better for novices over another just because it is heavier is silly, especially since the one line is actually heavier than the "novice" line. These specifications are provided by both manufactures. There is a little more that goes into selecting the right line than just grain weights. I have a mix of Rio, Cortland and SA, all for different purposes and different rods.


Yup. The fly line industry has become so convoluted these days, it's hard to wrap ones head around what the end game is. I don't know what the answer is? Maybe start labeling lines for intended distances.... short..... medium/all around.... long. Heck if I know!!


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup. The fly line industry has become so convoluted these days, it's hard to wrap ones head around what the end game is. I don't know what the answer is? Maybe start labeling lines for intended distances.... short..... medium/all around.... long. Heck if I know!!


Yeah this is getting complicated...I just want a good all purpose line, mainly for sight casting, that doesn't cost $90-$100 plus!

In all seriousness, I do appreciate the info. I'm still leaning toward the Monic clear tip. I'm sure all of the other options mentioned are great, but I'm really not looking to spend $90-$130+. If I fly fished more often, I'd go for it, but I really only fly fish a handful of times per year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Yeah this is getting complicated...I just want a good all purpose line, mainly for sight casting, that doesn't cost $90-$100 plus!
> 
> In all seriousness, I do appreciate the info. I'm still leaning toward the Monic clear tip. I'm sure all of the other options mentioned are great, but I'm really not looking to spend $90-$130+. If I fly fished more often, I'd go for it, but I really only fly fish a handful of times per year.


I think you will like it especially for the price and even more so if you get 25% off by sending in some junk line for the recycling program.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think you will like it especially for the price and even more so if you get 25% off by sending in some junk line for the recycling program.


Definitely going to send back my old line!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Definitely going to send back my old line!


The Skyline clear 10wt I just got the other day is awesome feeling and looks nice.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Yeah this is getting complicated...I just want a good all purpose line, mainly for sight casting, that doesn't cost $90-$100 plus!
> 
> In all seriousness, I do appreciate the info. I'm still leaning toward the Monic clear tip. I'm sure all of the other options mentioned are great, but I'm really not looking to spend $90-$130+. If I fly fished more often, I'd go for it, but I really only fly fish a handful of times per year.


Have you looked at some of the SA Mastery or Cortland Classic lines? At one point they were the top tier stuff until the next space aged stuff showed up and increased the price. If you are not day in and day out fishing you might not noticed the difference but you wallet will. Just food for thought.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Yeah this is getting complicated...I just want a good all purpose line, mainly for sight casting, that doesn't cost $90-$100 plus!
> 
> In all seriousness, I do appreciate the info. I'm still leaning toward the Monic clear tip. I'm sure all of the other options mentioned are great, but I'm really not looking to spend $90-$130+. If I fly fished more often, I'd go for it, but I really only fly fish a handful of times per year.


Quite frankly, if you want to keep it simple, get the RIO or SA Bonefish line, or the wulff BTT and call it good. the designated line weight for the rod. Great all purpose lines. change your stroke if you want to throw heavier flies with a belgium cast and tighten the loop and speed up the stroke and double haul if you want more line speed and a further cast with lighter flies. Keep it simple!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love the Monic Henley so far. Used SA Grand Slam Mastery before that but shoreline burners made the reds spooky.


I'v been using Cortland Liquid Crystal line since it first came out and the Monic looks like a great replacement at whole lot better price. I am going to give it a shot especially with the recycling program. It's like a sore dick, you can't beat it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> I'v been using Cortland Liquid Crystal line since it first came out and the Monic looks like a great replacement at whole lot better price. I am going to give it a shot especially with the recycling program. It's like a sore dick, you can't beat it!


The Monic Henley is nice and limp but still shoots nice. Very clear in the water and visible overhead but not bright blue like the SA Grand Slam I was using before that spooked these scary assed tower boat shoreline burned reds.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

The tower thing here in Texas is getting plane stupid. The only good thing I can see about it is that they are cracking the decks on a lot of boats so that is getting them out of the water. Hell I am just glad to be standing in my boat vs the kayak. Lost a good GoPro because of standing and later falling out of the kayak over at 3 mile in Matagorda. Imagine a tree falling but in water, it was a lot deeper than I thought and a really good current.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Need a new 8wt fly line for redfish on the flats. Maybe an off chance I’ll use once a year in the Keys/Everglades for bonefish, permit, snook, redfish, etc. I was looking at the Monic Henley Clear Phantom Tip, but open to other suggestions.


You've seen the Monic Henley Clear in action first hand. It's a no brainer to me. If you want colored line, Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts Triangle Taper.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Monic Skyline is nice too, have not cast it yet but got it for my 10 weight. Gel spun core WFF for zero stretch.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

Orvis still has a bunch of their flylines marked down from $79 to $29. I bought four.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok I’m down to 3:

- Monic Phantom Tip
- Scientific Anglers Frequency Saltwater
- Orvis Hydros Saltwater All Rounder

I like the idea of the clear tip on the Monic. I’ve read great things about the Scientific Anglers Frequency lines. The deals on the Orvis Hydros lines are super tempting.

Thoughts? Yes, I know, I over-analyze everything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Ok I’m down to 3:
> 
> - Monic Phantom Tip
> - Scientific Anglers Frequency Saltwater
> ...


Get em all!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

- Orvis Hydros Saltwater All Rounder

On sale right now at $29 last I saw makes this an easy winner in my opinion. At full price it would be a tougher argument.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Ok I’m down to 3:
> 
> - Monic Phantom Tip
> - Scientific Anglers Frequency Saltwater
> ...


With our super spooky fish in TB....any increase in the stealth mode would get my vote. Monic


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Let me ask this, are clear fly lines or clear tipped lines noticeably better? Particularly when dealing with spooky fish.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Let me ask this, are clear fly lines or clear tipped lines noticeably better? Particularly when dealing with spooky fish.


I fish a 12’ leader for spooky bones and never felt I needed a clear fly line. Btw I have 2 Rio 8wt lines listed in the for sale section


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Let me ask this, are clear fly lines or clear tipped lines noticeably better? Particularly when dealing with spooky fish.


I can tell you....without a shadow of a doubt....that there have been fish that I caught in TB on clear line that I never would have gotten if I had colored line....and I still use 9'+ leaders. I have the pics of those fish and remember the shot, the presentation, and the take like it was yesterday.....reds and snook around E.G. Simmons Park. It usually happens with head-on shots. Sometimes it's hard to drop the fly on their nose, so you throw a little right or left of them. With colored line, in under 12" of water, 9 times out of 10 in TB they spook...reds or snook. At night, the clear helps because more often than not, you have to cast over fish on the far side of the halo of light in order to drag the fly through the kill zone. This past summer with the new Monic Henley, I had very few spook out on me...both tarpon and snook.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Let me ask this, are clear fly lines or clear tipped lines noticeably better? Particularly when dealing with spooky fish.


Yes. I had fish spooking from just seeing the line in the air and switched to Monic Henley and the only ones that spook are from my mistakes. I bet these Texas redfish can be as spooky as bonefish at times.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes. I had fish spooking from just seeing the line in the air and switched to Monic Henley and the only ones that spook are from my mistakes. I bet these Texas redfish can be as spooky as bonefish at times.


Exactly. Not sure about the degree of spooky....but I am also targeting fish that are usually in under 12"....in super clear water and having to use 8# tapered tippets....oh and we get the added bonus of our reds swimming with sheepies which are their early warning system. If we can get >30' on a red...we are getting close in those situations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> Exactly. Not sure about the degree of spooky....but I am also targeting fish that are usually in under 12"....in super clear water and having to use 8# tapered tippets....oh and we get the added bonus of our reds swimming with sheepies which are their early warning system. If we can get >30' on a red...we are getting close in those situations.


Yessir, black drum and sheepshead are ninjas to a whole different level.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ordered the Monic


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yessir, black drum and sheepshead are ninjas to a whole different level.


And neither one of them will eat a fly no matter how many times I throw it at them. Makes me want to take up dynamite sometimes.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I've known the Monics are popular on the coast but, curiously, they are just about unheard of in Boulder, where they're made, and Colorado and western trout country in general. I got interested in clear lines a few years, played with the Cortland Liquid Crystal, and sampled some Monics. 

Monic the company was in a state of upheaval at that point, and reformulating lines and packaging and, really, their whole deal. There had been some internal turmoil in the company. I got a hold of a couple of the gelspun-core lines and had the cores of both cut through the PE coating. Those were early pre-production versions, so presumably they resolved that issue, which seemed to a problem of the coating not adhering to the core. I do plan to try out the Henley Clear Intermediate next season, and hope it will be a good alternative to SA's discontinued Stillwater line.

For a short time SA had that clear intermediate line on the market, Stillwater, which was hard and slick and a dynamite warmwater line imo, but they dropped it because trout guys were using it -- misusing it -- in coldwater and complained about it being high memory and coil-y. Deadly carping line though, in my experience -- line in the air can easily spook goldfish too -- and I snapped up several before they disappeared from the face of the earth. I have a 7 and a couple 8s still NIB.


----------

